
Toying with wireguard on openbsd - zdw
https://https.www.google.com.tedunangst.com/flak/post/toying-with-wireguard-on-openbsd
======
cpach
So, uh, why does this site have the rather peculiar hostname
https.www.google.com.tedunangst.com?

